
Chicago’s New PlayStation Tax - walterbell
https://fee.org/articles/chicago-s-new-playstation-tax-shows-how-greedy-politicians-can-be/
======
dvtrn
It's always a pleasure (in a really, deeply, sordid and masochistic sense) to
come across an article that discusses-with a tone of unmitigated shock, appall
and horror-the level of taxation we Chicagoans have just come to live with as
a way of life as sure as the Blue line to O'Hare is destined to have
"significant delays" at 1pm on a Tuesday.

Cook County, Illinois and taxes, name a better duo-as the kids would say.

------
downrightmike
Just get a VPN to another state.

